# 2004 8.1 3/4 Ton And 2005 23 Rs Outback For Sale - Jenks, Oklahoma



## Sweathog62

So, here is my rig after many years of great use!! I thought it only fair to offer it for sale on Outbackers. I'll be going to Alabama the last week of the month and can pull this combo rig to my dealer where I'll be picking up a new one ton!! (Yikes - Yes, I'm taking the plunge!! )(Albertsville, AL) If posted on craigslist than unit is still for sale. Signing loan papers today on a new Grand Design 5th wheel so this unit and or combo must go!!

This site has really been amazing and I will join the ranks of SOB but always willing to look back to the Outbacker.com for advise.... Wish everyone well!! And yes, the memories created are amazing!! BTW- We could never get rid of our outback because of the two queen beds.... It just kept working and working for my crew. All are grown and one working in the National Park, so trust me, it has a long lasting impression on your family. Glad we did it!!

https://tulsa.craigslist.org/cto/6498532050.html

https://tulsa.craigslist.org/rvs/6498563458.html


----------



## Tourdfox

In Canada i searched high and low for a 3/4 ton Burb. More to choose from accross the border. The 3/4 tons were sold as fleet units mostly so pretty beat up.Just last week i ended up buying an 04 -1500 series 5.3 in mint shape low K's and 4x4. I plan on pulling a 23 ft with dry weight of 3285. CC is 1715 Not the best comparrison but do you think the burb can handle it ok. Good luck with your sale. If it had 4x4 it would sell in a heart beat . If the burb dosn't handle it i still have my mint low k Duramax that i am considering selling if the Burb works out.


----------



## Sweathog62

Burbs are slightly heavy vs a 1/2 ton truck, plus another 500 pounds for the 4x4. I've always tried to stay around 75% of manufacture suggested trailer towing weight to get the longevity out of it. My father in law towed a 23 foot travel trailer with the 5.3 all the same places I did in the rocky's. (I-70 out of denver) For me, I'm not into the softer ride, but it did just fine. Downshift and slow down on the hills which is what I have to do with the 8.1. I hear your D Max is gold, so I assume you needed the Burb for seating capacity. That said, watch you transmission because I believe that is your weak link, not the 5.3. The 3/4 tons got the 4-L85E Transmission VS the 4L80E. Not a huge difference but I believe one or two additional bands can make a difference. A lot will have to do with where you plan to tow.. Mountains are our passion, so for me, it's time to go 1 ton dully with the duramx. Probably not the best financial decision, but it's on my bucket list to do a 7-8 percent grade with the duramax..

Side note:

I have pulled a 1996 21 foot Aerolite with a 9 foot Jet Ski behind it.(tandem and yes, I'm crazy) I pulled it from Denver to Copper Mtn, to Rocky Mountain National Park with a 2002 Chev Burb two wheel drive. I can tell you the computer system at Altitude and Western Oklahoma on a 101 degree day would occasionally just shut me down. Turned the heater on and caused my wife to sweat a bit, and boom, got home and traded that 2002 on the 2004 8.1 beast. The big block that was used in a U haul truck and one of the only engines to get marinized for use in boats because it did not blow up like others. It's a rocket, but yes, it does love to drink fuel.

Sorry the pic of the 2002 burb was cut off, but you get my drift.


----------



## Tourdfox

Thanks for the great reply. No. I didn't get the Burb for seating. Acualy going to take them out. We downsized to such a small trailer that. Thought it would be good to have all the extra storage space or even a thick foamy for another person/ ME when we have the grandson. This will be his first yr we take him along. First thing i will have an extra leaf put in to stiffen it up / verses air bags.I also want to stay 75 ish % capacity . Alot of our camping is boondocking in the mountains of British Columbia. Yah my Duramax is close to mint as they get. An 04.5 with 133 k and never winter driven. Only used to pull a trailer other wise sits in the garage on a battery tender. And started and warmed up often. Still smells and looks new. Pulled our 280 RS like nothing through the mountains.


----------



## Sweathog62

Awsome report!! We just took the train from Vancouver, Jasper, Banff and fell in love with the northern Rockies. We hope our new 5th wheel at 35 feet Is not to long for a return visit!! Currently on the last leg before retirement. Well, my wife is, but Im semi retired. Thank for sharing.

Im happy to report my trailer and truck sold in 20 minutes on craiglist. Young family who appreciated the package. These forums sure bring a new perspective and understanding. 4 suburbans later and one chev Astro Im moving to the ultimate, for me, pig!! A 1 ton!! Lol!! And a grand design Solitude 5th wheel. Having followed Oragon Camper and many others I really thought the day would never come!! &#128514;


----------



## Tourdfox

I'm 4 hrs South East of Van.That's a trip of a lifetime. I'm through Jasper / Banff several times a yr as i work on the road. Well use to. I was just through Banff as i bought the Burb out of Calgary. A summer trip with the 5 er through that area will even be more fasinating. Nice clean well taken care of rigs allways sell fast. If your Burb was closer very good chance i would have bought it. We just got another 30 CM of snow yesterday and last night so we won't be testing the new Burb for a while. Getting a new tow rig and 5 er is very exciting. All the best.


----------



## Sweathog62

Same to you Tourdfox-

Van and Calgary were awesome also!! Enjoy the snow as we continue to dry out in the lower mid west!!

Talk to you later.

Brad


----------

